# White Asparagus with Quail egg Hollandaise



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

1# peeled white asparagus
1/3 # proscuitto di Parma
3/4 # clarified butter
2 oz Sauternes or Barsac
1/2 tsp. mint chiffonade
1 dozen quail egg yolks
kosher salt and white pepper to taste 
dash of lemon juice 
&nbsp

&nbsp
Wrap each stalk of asparagus with a 2" band of proscuitto and lay them in a small pan one layer thick and cover in butter. 
Cover the pan tightly with aluminum foil and place in a 400 degree oven, cook for 15-20 minutes. 
Strain the butter from the asparagus and reserve for the hollandaise sauce. 
Add sauternes to the quail egg yolks and proceed with a standard hollandaise method, use 6 ounces of butter for the hollandaise. 
Whip in the mint, lemon juice and season with salt and white pepper. 
Nape the asparagus with the hollandaise and serve immediately


----------

